# Shell pearl bp vs. pearl sunshine



## frances92307 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi could someone swatch Shell Pearl bp vs. Pearl sunshine bp.  TIA!


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 17, 2007)

Okay, they're up. I posted them in the Barbie thread to keep all the swatches together, so please view them there.  Overall, Shell Pearl is a pinkier peach and Pearl Sunshine is on the orange-y/brown-y side.  Definitely beachier.  Pearl Sunshine seems to have lighter pearl, tho - at least, it shows up lighter in the pan but doesn't swatch that way.  The difference is best seen on the paper swatch.  HTH!


----------

